# The forgotten dove



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

My vet’s surgery is located at the rear of Pets at Home, so when I was leaving after an appointment that my dog Pippin had, I impulsively decided to turn back to have a look at the dog beds. On my way there I met one of the staff who asked “Did you forget the dove?” I looked at her blankly for quite a few seconds, I had no idea what she meant…then I spluttered “Oh my God! I forgot the dove!” as I remembered I had had a call earlier in the day, agreed to collect a dove when I took Pippin in for her appointment, and managed to forget all about it even before the phone was back in the cradle.

I was told that there were originally two nestlings which had been attacked by a cat, sadly the other one died…but here is my little one, safe and sound and as cute as a button !

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cindy, 



Oh wow!


What a little sweetie!



Have fun!


They have the fastest little Wings when being fed...


Best wishes!



Phil
l v


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh MY Gosh...what a precious face! 
Another photo contest contender.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, that is just tooooooooo cute!! I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who forgets things like that from time to time.  I'm glad you remembered him hehe. What a little darling.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, sooooooo cute!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

What a sweetie! 
He looks pleased you remembered him.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling little dove! I know you will enjoy raising this little one! Those senior moments sometimes just sneak right up on us!  

Terry


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

very cute dove


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

What a pretty little thing, I am glad he is doing well!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

A perfect little handful Cynthia.  

I was on a visit yesterday to a nursing home with my dog. I was having a conversation with this lovely Scottish lady, and I found I was stuck when I couldn't recall a particular word I needed. She, being well into her nineties, told me that if I wanted to remember something I should say, 'pin the devil' three times ! 
Later in the day I was talking to my daughter and forgot a word again, I said that a lady had told me what I should say to help me remember, but I had forgotten what that was!! Some use if I can't remember what I have to say to help me remember!  (I obviously did remember it later).

It catches me out more times than I care to admit.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

amyable said:


> A perfect little handful Cynthia.
> 
> I was on a visit yesterday to a nursing home with my dog. I was having a conversation with this lovely Scottish lady, and I found I was stuck when I couldn't recall a particular word I needed. She, being well into her nineties, told me that if I wanted to remember something I should say, 'pin the devil' three times !
> Later in the day I was talking to my daughter and forgot a word again, I said that a lady had told me what I should say to help me remember, but I had forgotten what that was!! Some use if I can't remember what I have to say to help me remember!  (I obviously did remember it later).
> ...


Sorry, what was that you said? I forgot! 

John


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That's why we have the quote feature right  LOL

Cynthia -- That really is a lovely little handful - I love the look in his/her eye. Of course, I look forward to more pictures


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Senior moments - gotta love them or else you'll cry.  The other evening I decided to watch TV and was cool so I went to the closet to get down a throw, instead came away with one of my outdoor coats - go figure.

Cynthia, your dove baby is so cute. I love the little wisps of down you see in that wonderful picture. Does he whistle like our baby mourning doves do? That is one of the sweetest sounds to me.


----------



## sheridangirl (Jan 9, 2008)

My senior moment occured when I was 30 and I left my son Dave in the house when I was leaving for church with the other 3 kids. I didn't end up leaving him behind but....Needless to say, I did head count after that.

Thanks Cynthia for rescuing the little one.. It makes my heart happy to know that there are others out there who care about God's creatures.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> *On my way there I met one of the staff who asked “Did you forget the dove?”*


We should all send the staff member a thank you card. Sweet little dove I'm glad she/he remembered.

Senior moments would make a great small talk thread. I have senior moments daily and I'm 42.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful eyes on this little one. So glad it's in safe hands now!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I can tell by looking at that adorable little face that she will never be forgotten again. Enjoy every minute of this Cynthia...I can just imagine the fun that is ahead. I am so glad this little one survived the attack.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am certain that it does her good to have so many friendly thoughts coming her way.  

The surgery is an amazing collection of kind people, they are very caring towards the doves and pigeons that are handed in.

Today Karen and her sister came up, they brought two collared doves and a disabled wood pigeon to keep my dynamic duo company, so counting the little one and Poppet we have 6 collared doves at the moment, plus a constant stream of wild ones calling in at the feeder.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

i did the same thing years back when i was a kid, but mine was a wood pigeon, i rased it and i got rather atached to it but it had to back to the wild and it broke my heart when it one day it flew away , but it stayed for a while till it found a mate and of they went together never to be seen again lol


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Cynthia,

I wonder how long before 'little one' is given one of your famous names. If it wasn't so long winded, I think 'Forget Me Not' would be very apt seeing she is such a little petal.  

Janet


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

amyable said:


> Cynthia,
> 
> I wonder how long before 'little one' is given one of your famous names. If it wasn't so long winded, I think 'Forget Me Not' would be very apt seeing she is such a little petal.
> 
> Janet


ROFL!  Love it!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

'Forget Me Not' 
I 2cd That 
It is Fitting 
Its Also A Cute Name


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

What are some of her famous names? I gotta hear this!
That is the cutest baby! I've never seen a baby dove before! There were 2 doves making a nest here, and i was looking in the tree, the neighbors noticed and leabed out their window and shooed them away. the doves were in the tree out their window, havent seen a dive since. There's not many doves here for some reason.
What a sweet face, keep the pics coming, i love them!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Forget-me-not it is, then!

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's great. Look forward to seeing 'her' blossom.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Update*

I just checked Forget-me-not's crop and it was full of seed! I gave her some Kaytee just in case she hasn't got the hang of drinking. I will take another photo tomorrow.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a cute name.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Forget-me-not is quite a cuteness overload, thanks for sharing!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Love that cute little *Forget-Me-Not*. Great name, lovely flower, beautiful little sweetheart of a bird.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Little dove was breathing through an open beak today so I had to take her to the vet, together with Anastasia (pigeon) and Pel-Mel (cat).

As I was driving to the surgery I realised I had forgotten what name I had given her!!!!  Fortunately by the time I arrived there I had remembered.

She is completely self feeding now and developing her flying skills. 

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

*Forgetting 'Forget Me Not'*

Cynthia,

You'll have to tie a knot in the end your hankie! 

Did you find out why she was breathing through an open beak out of interest?

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Janet, I never remember to carry a hankie!

The vet just said that Forget-Me-Not has a respiratory infection. I was very worried because Anastasia has been breathing croakily although she has been on Baytril for two weeks. They are in different parts of the house, separated by three doors (Anastasia spins) , but I thought I might have accidentally gone from one to the other . He didn't think this had happened, he said that it was likely that it was a subclinical infection that sparked up with stress. But when he examined Anastasia he said she could have mycoplasmosis , so he has prescribed Tylan for both of them.

As for my cat, Pel Mel, she has an overactive thyroid gland. He tested her for kidney failure and diabetes but it seems she is clear. 

Have a happy holiday!

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Cynthia,

You probably will never forget the way to your vets, you must do that trip a lot with all your 'family'.

Thanks for your wishes, my holiday is a bit flawed now as I too had to visit our vets this week with my big dog. Initially going as he had an infection in his paw, while there I asked him to look at a lump that I'd just found on his leg. It turns out it's a tumour and needs to be removed asap, but we have no choice but to leave it until we get back. He loves going back to the breeders house when we're away so at least he'll be in good hands.

Glad Pel Mel is ok, (another great name)!  

Janet


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES, Cynthia and Janet!!

*SENDING BEST GET WELL THOUGHTS AND LOVE WITH HUGS AND SCRITCHES!!!

Updates will be needed!!

Shi & Squeaks*


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Shi!

Janet, is your dog insured?

Last year my spaniel PIP was found to have mammary tumours, a squamous cell carcinoma in her mouth and a mass on her spleen. This was all discovered when I consulted the vet about her teeth.

Fortunately I had her insured with M&S, who insure older dogs so she could have her surgery at the Animal Health Trust .

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Shi and Mr Squeaks,
Thanks so much for your thoughts, hugs and scritches much needed at the moment. 
Not wanting to intrude on 'Forget Me Not's' post. My dog walking friends just don't know what's happening. Six dogs have got cancer at the moment from a group of about ten/twelve that we walk with daily, and a further three died from it in the last six months. Really tragic and scarey. I'm really praying mine isn't going to be the next, I love him so much.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia, Just crossed posts,

Funnily enough he is insured with M&S. I moved him over to them two years ago, I couldn't move my other dog as he'd had a lot of different problems and they wouldn't have covered him. I always said Blake, the big one, was my roughty toughty, as he never had anything wrong with him up to now. This year alone he's gone lame, had teeth taken out and now this, and he's only seven.
Before I had the dogs I had a cat that just went in to have a tooth out. The vet phoned me while she was still on the operating table to say she had a tumour in her face and did I want her put down there and then. I couldn't do it just like that, she only had tooth ache I thought. I just had her for a few more weeks.
Did Pip survive all that then, I thought I'd seen you mention him since I've been on here. That must have been a terrible shock.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

Pip is fine now, Robert my vet spotted the carcinoma and sent it off for testing so it was caught earlier than most.

M&S are great! Sadly, 1 dog in 4 develops cancer.


Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The Baytril seems to have got rid of Forget-Me-Not's
respiratory infection and she is perfecting her flying skills. When she panics she flies into walls and then slides down to the floor, but she is learning to make sharp turns and steep climbs. All this will serve her well when she is released.

She is completely self feeding now and her poops are healthy. 

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a great update, Cynthia.
Sounds like it won't be long until she will be released.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

For the life of me, I don't know how I missed this thread.  

Forget-Me-Not is one precious little dove, Cynthia.
So glad to hear she's recovering nicely.  

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad to hear that Forget-Me-Not is progressing so well. This is the interesting phase for releasables. Helping them learn all the skills and techniques that will help them survive in the wild. Well done!


----------

